# ET Westbury Side Paddle Engine



## ky1duck (Jul 6, 2012)

??? i have been out of metal working for a few years now and getting back into it but lost my plans for the westbury side paddle and have been searching the net and cant find them nowhere. was woundering if any one here had a copy they could share or know where i can find them. thanks again. 

robert


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a cd with the plans and instructions,if you let me have your address in a pm I will send you a copy for the postage
Don


----------



## kvom (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the PDF files and can email them.


----------



## ausdier (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi kvom,

Just wondering if there would be a chance of getting a copy of those PDF files for the ET Westbury Side Paddle Engine, please.


----------



## kvom (Jul 13, 2012)

pm your email address


----------



## ausdier (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent.
Thanks.


----------



## kvom (Jul 13, 2012)

Plans emailed to:

ausdier
ky1duck
prophub


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for yor kind offer Don :


----------



## ausdier (Jul 14, 2012)

Thankyou very much kvom. 
Some good karma from me. ;D

Don't stop giving Don, some people appreciate help. 
Some good karma from me for trying to make this site what it should be about and that is to help where we can.


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 14, 2012)

Reeves can supply the drawings and probably hold the copyright as well!! Should this site be about ripping off copywritten material?

http://shop.ajreeves.com/diagonal-paddle-298-c.asp

See this thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4355.0

J


----------



## steamer (Jul 14, 2012)

As Jason says, and per forum rules....lets stay out of the copying plans arena OK.
We don't need to legal hassles.

Thanks for understanding guys,

Dave


----------



## ausdier (Jul 14, 2012)

Just did a quick search and found same files, as free downloads on this site. http://www.model-engineer.co.uk  as a legitimate and authorised copy.


----------



## steamer (Jul 14, 2012)

Good!

That settles it then

Thanks for reporting on that Ausdier! :bow:

Dave


----------

